# corsair h80 evtl. Probleme -.-



## MCKrusty91 (11. August 2013)

Hey leute

Ich hab ne corsair h80 auf meinem i7 3770k sitzen und bis jetzt lief es immer super 26 grad idle unter last also beim zokkn z.b naja 35-38 grad konnte mich bis jetzt nicht beschweren aber seit ein paar tagen haut realtemp rein cpu auf 60-70 grad unter last..... idle 35 und schwankt auch stark 25 dann 31 ...... oO hat jemand ne idee hab nix geändert keine neue Paste nix wackelt kam einfach so hauptsächlich sagt realtemp auch das core0 10 grad mehr hat als die anderen.

System cpu: i7 3770k mit corsair h80 mainboard: Asus V formular ram: corsair vengeance 1600 16gb grafikkarte: Asus 660gtx oc

Danke für eure hilfe 

Mfg marcel


----------



## cryzen (11. August 2013)

Es ist Sommer xD

ne läuft die pumpe Richtig ? probiere sie mal anders zu stecken( steckplatz)


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. August 2013)

ich würde einfach mal den kühlblock abnehmen und mit neuer paste neu aufsetzen. ob es was bringt, weiss ich nicht, aber dann kannst du diesen punkt als feher schonmal ausschliessen


----------



## Uter (11. August 2013)

MCKrusty91 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne corsair h80 auf meinem i7 3770k sitzen und bis jetzt lief es immer super 26 grad idle unter last also beim zokkn z.b naja 35-38 grad konnte mich bis jetzt nicht beschweren [...]


Definitiv zu wenig.



MCKrusty91 schrieb:


> [...] aber seit ein paar tagen haut realtemp rein cpu auf 60-70 grad unter last..... idle 35 und schwankt auch stark 25 dann 31 ......


 Realistisch. 
Warum es sich plötzlich geändert hat? Keine Ahnung. Ich würde mich einfach damit abfinden, dass die Sensoren jetzt (aus welchem Grund auch immer - BIOS-Update?) deutlich realistischere Werte anzeigen. 

Für weiteres:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

